# The Greatness of Franz Schubert (Part 1)



## peeyaj

I never liked the classical era of music , in general. Beethoven is too bombastic, Mozart is too light and Haydn, a fluffy composer who irritates me with his pleasant tunes. I admit, after reading St.lukes defense on Haydn, I've come to respect him a little.

I've first discovered Franz Schubert after watching the last pastiche of Disney's Fantasia. Schubert's Ave Maria (Ellen's Ditter Gesang) was weaved into Mussogorsky' Night in the Bald Mountain, and the experience is exhilirating. The soft voice of the singing of ''Ave Maria'' coupled with the monks and bells tolling, made a very deep impression in my mind. I was 17, then.

I hunted Wikipedia regarding to film and found out that a certain composer named Franz Schubert composed that beautiful song. I am amazed to learn that he is a songwriter.. I love songs in general. I've immediately read his autobiography.

What I've found about Franz shocked and saddened me. *He lived a tragically short life, and died at 31.* I can't imagine how those beautiful songs he penned, was only written at young age.[/b] Mozart died at 35, but even though Mozart faced many obstacles, at least, he was recognized for his genius. In Schubert's case, not only he was virtually unknown outside his circle of friends, he lived in poverty and can't even buy himself a piano! At Schubert's death, the family didn't have enough money for a funeral!

Continued..


----------



## clavichorder

These pieces are pretty GREAT.

-clavichorder


----------



## Lord Lance

Horrible grammar. Good post.


----------

